# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Μοσχάνθη (1) [Μήλος - Moschanthi (1), Catania, Moschanthi, Milos, UJ.2107]

## Nicholas Peppas

_The first_ _Moschanthi_....  Memories... Those of us who loved  _the third Moschanthi_ {http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196 to http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196&page=5} have often seen references to two _pre-War Moschanthi_ ships. More than a year ago, there was also some confusion about the "birth" of the ships.  (See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=46196&page=3).

So, here is -with great delay I must admit- a thread dedicated to _the first_ _Moschanthi_.

First here is a wonderful photograph of _the first Moschanthi_ (I must admit in her post-1933 years when she was named _Milos_) courtesy of Mr. A. Tzamtzis who included this photograph also in his 2002 book on Coastal Lines. I can imagine some of you will shout "Wait, you made a mistake!" The similarities with the second one are uncanny but after a while you see the differences

__________________________________________________  _________________________________________
*THE FIRST MOSCHANTHI* or _MOSCHANTHI TOGIA_

Moschanthi.jpg

First I would love to find out who was "Moschanthi" in the Togias family. Then, the more and more I look at the photograph above, the more I admire her gracious yacht cut, he simple, unclattered lines, her clipper style. The only thing I am missing is her pure white color...

Well, see Antonios Milanos' oil painting of the ship, presently at the Maritime Museum in Piraeus

Milos by Antonis Milanos.jpg

This great vessel of 589 tons was built as the yacht _Catania_ in 1895 by D. & W. Henderson Ltd., Glasgow, Yard No 384 for the Duke of Sutherland, Glasgow. 

Some initial information about her can be found in contemporary engineering magazines.

Catania.jpg

Catania2.jpg

_Catania_ had a tonnage of just 589 tons, but a length of 61.9 m and a width of 8.1 m. Her service speed was a good 14 knots. Here is her Miramar entry



> IDNo:     1104639     Year:     1895
> Name: CATANIA     Launch Date:     6.6.95
> Type:     Yacht         Date of completion:     8.95
> Flag:     GBR         Keel:     
> Tons:     589         Link:     1565
> DWT:             Yard No: 385
> Length overall:     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     61.9         Country of build: GBR
> Beam:     8.1     Builder: Henderson
> ...


She started of course with the classic British luxury... Read the following article from the New York Times from July 27, 1901

Catania3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Miramar gives her subsequent owners, not always with great detail!



> Name             Tons       Change     Main Owner
> CATANIA         589     1895        Duke of Sutherland
> MOSCHANTHI TOGIA     589     1922         Togias Bros
> MILOS             589     1933         Hellenic Coast Lines
> 13 V 3             589     1941         German Navy
> Uj.2107         589     1942         German Navy


Indeed, http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=5346 has more details... In 1914 she was requisitioned by the Royal Navy. In 1919 _Catania_ was transformed for commercial service and was purchased by Sun Shipping Co. (Mitchell & Cotts) of Glasgow.

In 1922, she was purchased by the _Togias Line_ for passenger service especially in the Cyclades. Her superstructure was simplified at Neorion, Syros, and she went down to 589 tons (originally she was 680 tons).

I find her for the first time on August 2, 1924 doing the Syros, Paros, Naxos route.

19240802.jpg

Koutouzis in http://www.koutouzis.gr/ploia.htm mentions that she was doing the Argosaronikos route but I have not been able to verify this. But it is corroborated by the Web site of Leonidion http://gak-leonid.ark.sch.gr/limani02.htm where it is mentioned that:



> Στα 1934 από τα δύο πλοία του εφοπλιστή Πετσάλη μόνο το "Ύδρα" προσέγγιζε το Λεωνίδιο δύο φορές τη βδομάδα, ενώ ο "Κεραυνός" αναπαυόταν στον Πειραιά για λόγους οικονομίας. Στα 1937 κι ενώ τα ατμόπλοια και μάλιστα το χειμώνα έμεναν έξω από το λιμάνι, επειδή χρειαζόταν εκβάθυνση, η "*Μοσχάνθη*" του εφοπλιστή Τόγια έμπαινε πάντα μέσα στο λιμάνι διευκολύνοντας τους επιβάτες. Τα έργα του λιμανιού παραλήφθηκαν στις 19-9-1937 αντί συνολικής δαπάνης 2.731.442 δρχ.


On September 22, 1928, November 17, 1928 and July 20, 1929 she is on the route Ky0nos, Serifos, Sifnos, Kimolos, Milos

19280922 all.jpg19281117all .jpg19290720.jpg

In 1929 _Moschanthi_ was one of six Togias ships that merged into *Ακτοπλοΐα         της Ελλάδος Α.Ε.* See also http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~alex/P/k...lHistoryEL.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> In 1929 _Moschanthi_ was one of six Togias ships that merged into *Ακτοπλοΐα         της Ελλάδος Α.Ε.*


After the merger, her trips changed a bit. For example, on April 4, 1930 she was doing Syros, Paros, Naxos, Ios, Oia, Thera, Amorgos, Aigiali and Herakleia (!). I think this is the first time (1930) I see a major passenger ship doing an island in the Lesser Cyclades.  And on November 29, 1930 she is listed in the route Merihas, Loutra, Serifos, Sifnos, Kimolos, Milos
19300401 all.jpg19301129.jpg

In 1933, she finally passed to the Hellenic Coast Lines (Elliniki Aktoploia) and was renamed _Milos_.

As such, she was doing some adventurous voyages (often in the same week!). For example, on June 4, 1934 she was doing Aegina, Methana, Poros, Hydra, Ermione, Spetses, Leonidion, Astros, Nauplion. 
19340604 Milos.jpg

A few days later she was going to Kea, Meriha, Loutra, Serifos, Sifnos, Kimolos, Milos
Milos c.jpg

But her most unusual voyage was on June 5, 1934  (_Ellinis_, _galatadiko_ is coming, take your electronic pen and start drawing on your Cyclades map!)
Piraeus, Syros, Paros, Naxos, Apollon Naxou, Moutsouna Naxou (a village on the east side of the island that I have never before seen served by major passenger liners; see http://www.travel-to-naxos.com/place.php?place_id=13), Koufonisia, Aghios Georgios Herakleias, Schinoussa, Aigiali, Amorgos, Anafi, Thera, Oia, Ios, Sikinos, Folegandros, Tsimpido, Naxos, Naoussa Parou, Paros, Syros, Piraeus!!!
Milosb.jpg

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ


Na'sai kala. Pros0etw ena duo alla pragmata se ligo

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The end of _the first Moscanthi_ was not a happy one... She sank in Piraeus on April 6, 1941, the day the Germans declared war to Greece. She sank in the aftermath of the explosion of the _Clan Fraser_. For those who do not remember this terrible explosion in Piraeus, here is an excerpt of what Wikipedia says. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Clan_Fraser



> The *SS Clan Fraser* was a British cargo steamer. She was bombed and sunk in the Second World War whilst supporting allied operations in the Mediterranean.
> .......
> _Clan Fraser_ was built by Greenock Dockyard Co., Greenock and launched on 20 December 1938. She was completed in 1939 and entered service with Clan Line Steamers Ltd, of London, who homeported her in Glasgow.
> .......
> On 6 April, Adolf Hitler launched the invasion of Greece. That day, German Luftwaffe bombers attacked shipping in Piraeus harbour. *Clan Fraser* was in the port at the time, delivering arms and 250 tons of TNT explosives. She was one of the ships hit, and was destroyed when the TNT in the hold exploded at 3.15 a.m. She sank in the harbour, with six killed and nine wounded. Her master, Capt J.H. Giles was one of the survivors. The shock of the blast was felt fifteen miles away in Athens, doors were blown in; while windows were shattered in Psychiko! White hot debris detonated the ΤΝΤ in _other ships moored nearby, and set other ships, and buildings ashore, on fire_. By morning the port had been severely damaged.


See also http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=16153 with a picture of the ship.

This event is also mentioned in numerous Greek sites. For example http://www.anagnosis.gr/index.php?la=eng&pageID=225 says:



> Early on the morning of Sunday April 5th 1941, Germany declared war on Greece. Perhaps not surprisingly, Piraeus was their first target. The harbour was crowded with vessels discharging cargo, including the 12,000 ton Clan Fraser, with 250 tons of TNT in its hold and other ships nearby also loaded with explosives. Although several times during that day enemy planes flew over, no precautions were taken, such as towing the vessels containing the explosives outside the port for the night. Under cover of darkness, waves of German planes dropped mines outside the harbour, blocking all vessels inside the port, then launched a heavy bombardment. The TNT in the hold of the Clan Fraser went up at about 3.15 a.m.. The shock of the blast was felt fifteen miles away in Athens, doors were blown in; while windows were shattered in Psihiko, a suburb to the north of the city. White hot debris detonated the ΤΝΤ in the other ships nearby, and set other ships, and buildings ashore, on fire. Dawn revealed that the port had been reduced to ruins, with ships and buildings still burning. The road between Piraeus and Athens was filled with refugees. Many camped in the railway stations and in Omonia Square, while others sought safety in the surrounding hills.


Another interesting site, refers to all Clan Line vessels (http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/clanline5rev.html) and says:



> CLAN FRASER arrived at Piraeus with a cargo of Military stores on 4th April 1941, after another transit of the Mediterranean. On the evening of 6th April, she was struck by three bombs during an air raid, one hitting her forward, one amidships and one aft. Seven crewmembers were killed. The remainder evacuated the ship and for five hours CLAN FRASER burned, glowing red from bulwarks to water line, she then blew up with a tremendous explosion. The explosion did tremendous damage to the Port of Piraeus and other shipping, together with shaking buildings 15 miles inland. 
> ....
> When CLAN FRASER exploded the force sent CLAN CUMMING rolling on to her beam ends, and a steel plate measuring 23 feet X 3 feet landed on her bridge top, while half of CLAN FRASERΆs windlass crashed through No 4 hatch and started a fire. Later a section of the CLAN FRASER bridge structure weighing 12.5 tons was found nearly a mile away and thirty feet of her 80-ton derrick was found in a park.


 A very vivid presentation of the explosion is described in Ian Pfennigwerth's 2007 book "_The Australian cruiser Perth: 1939-1942_"
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40670

The Web site http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php...1075#msg-11075 cites all the ships that were lost due to the attack and explosion of the _Clan Fraser_.




> From Lloyds War Losses, the following are listed as being lost at Piraeus 6/7 April; Lloyds states bombed on 6 April and explosion occurred on Clan Fraser at 3.30 a.m. on 7th:
> 
>  6 April, due to air attack:
> AGROPOLIS Greek 1393 tons
> CITY OF ROUBAIX British 7109 tons
> CLAN FRASER British 7529 tons
> CYPRIAN PRINCE British 1988 tons
> ELPIS (tug) Greek -
> EVOIKOS Greek 4792 tons
> ...


Another description here http://ahoy.tk-jk.net/GentlemansCord...s-ClanFra.html

Several Greek sites of competing Forums have a Greek description of the explosion. Those who live in Piraeus have seen a piece of metal still stuck on a tree in the park between Agha Trias and Aghios Spyridon.

Clan.jpg

In 1941 _Milos_ was raised and repaired by the German Kriegsmarine. At that time she was renamed _UJ-2107_.  She became a submarine chaser!!! See also http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?58280

On  September 15, 1944 she was destroyed in an air attack while under further conversion. More specifically in http://forum-marinearchiv.de/smf/ind...e;topic=6226.0 we read




> *UJ-2107, ex MILOS* (1895, 598 BRT)
> called UJ-2107 since february 1942
> rebuilt at Salamis since january 1943, but not completed
> sunk on 15.09.1944 by aircraft bomb

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_A Clarification_

_Moschanthi/Milos_ is _not_ the small Greek passenger ship that went to Palestine twice in 1940 and saved many lives. This was the _Argolis/Maria Lykouri/Milos_ that is described below




> IDNo:     1078601     Year:     1878
> Name:     VINE     Launch Date:     18.6.78
> Type:     Passenger ship     Date of completion:     
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     488     Link:     1565
> DWT:         Yard No:     186
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     55.8     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     7.7     Builder:     Henderson
> ...


So, Paul Silverstone has the correct information http://www.paulsilverstone.com/immig.../i%3E&rowno=70
while J&#252;rgen Rohwer's information in the otherwise exceptional site http://www.wlb-stuttgart.de/seekrieg...ht_schiffe.htm where he identifies the *Milos* as our vessel discussed here _is incorrect_



> Am 11.10 folgte die PACIFIC    mit 1000 Passagieren der URANUS von Sulina, und am 19.10. die *MILOS (1895, 598    BRT)* mit 880 Passagieren der MELK ebenfalls von Tulcea. Auf diesen alten und    verrotteten, f&#252;r weniger als 100 Passagiere eingerichteten Schiffen herrschten    unbeschreibliche Zust&#228;nde. Auf der PACIFIC gab es nur einen Parafinofen und    kaum Trinkwasser. Die Fl&#252;chtlinge mussten in Schichten schlafen und konnten    nur abwechselnd in festen Turns an Deck kommen, um frische Luft zu sch&#246;pfen.    Auf der ATLANTIC gab es unter Deck keine Ventilation und kein Licht, die sanit&#228;ren    Einrichtungen waren &#228;u&#223;erst rudiment&#228;r, und teilweise konnten die Fl&#252;chtlinge    auch nur abwechselnd sitzen. Schlie&#223;lich brach auf der ATLANTIC eine Typhusepidemie    aus, und ehe das Schiff Zypern zur Erg&#228;nzung der Vorr&#228;te erreichte, starben    15 Menschen. Die weitergefahrenen Schiffe PACIFIC und *MILOS* wurden am 14.11.    vor Haifa von britischen Kriegsschiffen aufgebracht und in den Hafen geleitet.    Unter dem Eindruck dieses neuen Ansturms ver&#246;ffentlichte die Mandatsregierung    am 20.11. eine Ank&#252;ndigung, dass von nun an alle Personen, die versuchten, illegal    nach Pal&#228;stina einzuwandern, in eine britische Kolonie deportiert w&#252;rden, wo    sie bis zum Kriegsende verbleiben m&#252;ssten. Am 24.11. traf auch die ATLANTIC    in Haifa ein. Alle Bem&#252;hungen der Jewish Agency, die Entscheidung der Mandatsregierung    r&#252;ckg&#228;ngig zu machen, hatten keinen Erfolg. Am gleichen Tage begann man, zun&#228;chst    die Passagiere der PACIFIC an Bord des im Hafen liegenden internierten franz&#246;sischen    Passagierschiffes PATRIA (1913, 11.885 BRT) zu bringen, mit dem die Fl&#252;chtlinge    nach Mauritius im Indischen Ozean deportiert werden sollten. Um die Deportation    zu verhindern, hatte ein Kommando der "Haganah" am Rumpf des Schiffes    Sprengladungen angebracht, welche das Schiff auf Grund sinken lassen und damit    die Fahrt unm&#246;glich machen sollten. Die am 25.11., kurz nachdem auch die ersten    80 Passagiere der ATLANTIC an Bord gebracht waren, detonierende Sprengladung    erwies sich jedoch als viel zu stark, so dass die PATRIA innerhalb von 15 Minuten    sank und teilweise kenterte. Trotz aller Rettungsma&#223;nahmen der britischen Marine    kamen 254 Personen bei dieser Katastrophe um. Die restlichen Passagiere der    ATLANTIC und *MILOS* wurden zun&#228;chst in das Internierungslager Athlit geschickt,    wobei die Polizei teilweise Gewalt anwenden musste. Nur 45 besondere F&#228;lle wurden    ausgenommen.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> But her most unusual voyage was on June 5, 1934 
> Piraeus, Syros, Paros, Naxos, Apollon Naxou, Moutsouna Naxou, Koufonisia, Aghios Georgios Herakleias, Schinoussa, Aigiali, Amorgos, Anafi, Thera, Oia, Ios, Sikinos, Folegandros, Tsimpido, Naxos, _Naoussa Parou_, Paros, Syros, Piraeus!!!


I have a request. If there is someone from Paros reading this page please note that in http://paroslife.parosweb.com/story....=1438&issue=83 it is stated that:



> *FONI TIS NAOUSSAS* 
> *No 3 - Apr 05*
> Front Page: Painting by Mikhail Bafitis _picturing the arrival of the boat Moschanthi at the port of Naoussa_ during the late 19th century.


Can anyone get it and upload it? Thanks N

One more picture of _Moschanthi_

Moschanthi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

On June 16, 1927 _Moschanthi_ and _Tenos_ got involved in a terrible accident with the steamship _Patris_. The details are described below and show the negligence of those days, when captains would compete who would arrive first in Piraeus.. The article is from June 17, 1927

19270617 PatrisMosch1.jpg
19270617 PatrisMosch2.jpg
19270617 PatrisMosch3.jpg

Part II of the article
19270617 PatrisMosch4.jpg
19270617 PatrisMosch5.jpg
19270617 PatrisMosch6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more article published on June 18, 1927

19270618 PatrMosch1.jpg
19270618 PatrMosch2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> But her most unusual voyage was on June 5, 1934 (_Ellinis_, _galatadiko_ is coming, take your electronic pen and start drawing on your Cyclades map!)
> Piraeus, Syros, Paros, Naxos, Apollon Naxou, Moutsouna Naxou (a village on the east side of the island that I have never before seen served by major passenger liners; see http://www.travel-to-naxos.com/place.php?place_id=13), Koufonisia, Aghios Georgios Herakleias, Schinoussa, Aigiali, Amorgos, Anafi, Thera, Oia, Ios, Sikinos, Folegandros, Tsimpido, Naxos, Naoussa Parou, Paros, Syros, Piraeus!!!
> Milosb.jpg


οκ, αφού το ζήτησες δεν μπορούσα να αρνηθώ  :Wink: 
Με μπλέ γραμμή έβαλα την πορεία προς βορά για να μη μπερδεύεται με την καθοδική πορεία του.
Το εντυπωσιακό είναι πως προσέγγιζε σε τρία λιμάνια της Πάρου και τρία της Νάξου!

moshant1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> οκ, αφού το ζήτησες δεν μπορούσα να αρνηθώ 
> Με μπλέ γραμμή έβαλα την πορεία προς βορά για να μη μπερδεύεται με την καθοδική πορεία του.
> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι πως προσέγγιζε σε τρία λιμάνια της Πάρου και τρία της Νάξου!
> 
> moshant1.jpg


Very nice. And you did answer my last question. So "Tsimpido" is Marpissa!

----------


## Ellinis

Νικόλα η παρουσίαση του πρώτου ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ήταν πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα. Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να βάλεις στη σειρά των παρουσιάσεων το δεύτερο, ώστε να έχουμε όλες τις “Μοσχάνθες” της ακτοπλοΐας.
Να συμπληρώσω ότι το ΜΗΛΟΣ βυθίστηκε για δεύτερη φορά από συμμαχικά αεροσκάφη ενώ βρισκόταν στο ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίνας και το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε για να διαλυθεί μετά το τέλος του πολέμου. 
Επίσης, στην ιστοσελίδα του μουσείου των Σέτλαντς, βρήκα και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το τότε που ταξίδευε ως θαλαμηγός CATANIA για το Δούκα του Sunderland. Του ταίριαζαν τα λευκά…
mosha.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα η παρουσίαση του πρώτου ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ήταν πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα. Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να βάλεις στη σειρά των παρουσιάσεων το δεύτερο, ώστε να έχουμε όλες τις “Μοσχάνθες” της ακτοπλοΐας.
> Να συμπληρώσω ότι το ΜΗΛΟΣ βυθίστηκε για δεύτερη φορά από συμμαχικά αεροσκάφη ενώ βρισκόταν στο ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίνας και το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε για να διαλυθεί μετά το τέλος του πολέμου. 
> Επίσης, στην ιστοσελίδα του μουσείου των Σέτλαντς, βρήκα και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το τότε που ταξίδευε ως θαλαμηγός CATANIA για το Δούκα του Sunderland. Του ταίριαζαν τα λευκά…
> mosha.jpg


I thank you for this great photo. I should have checked this museum. This is such a wonderful picture

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιοτατη αγγελια της Εταιρειας Τογια απο τις 4 Σεπτεμβριου 1926. Η εταιρεια Τογια εκανε σπανιως διαφημισεις την εποχη εκεινη και ειναι δυσκολο να βρει κανεις ολα τους τα πλοια μαζεμενα..

19260904 Togias.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία που έχει "ανέβει" στο blog *"ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ".
http://kpedraplimania.pblogs.gr/

* Στο blog ανεβαίνουν εργασίες των σχολείων που συμμετέχουν στο εθνικό θεματικό δίκτυο *"ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ"*, το οποίο συντονίζεται από το *Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας.
* 
Στο blog αυτό έχει ανεβεί και η εργασία η δική μας με τα παιδιά της *Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας.*

Εδώ θα δούμε μια φωτογραφία από τον *Καραβοστάση της Φολεγάνδρου του 1933.
* 
Περιλαμβάνεται στη εργασία    *ΚΑΡΑΒΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ   -    ΚΑΡΑΒΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ* *ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ Τ.Λ. ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΥ
* 
*Στην Φολέγανδρο.JPG*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία που έχει "ανέβει" στο blog *"ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ".
> http://kpedraplimania.pblogs.gr/
> 
> * Στο blog ανεβαίνουν εργασίες των σχολείων που συμμετέχουν στο εθνικό θεματικό δίκτυο *"ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ"*, το οποίο συντονίζεται από το *Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας.*


Ωραιοτατο!!!!!  Ευγε!  Φυσικα ειναι το *Μηλος* (πρωην *Μοσχανθη)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65996*

Ν


Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρη εκδρομουλα της *Μοσχανθης* στις 24 Ιουνιου 1926

19260624 Moschanthi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μηλος* (πρωην *Μοσχανθη*) στην Κιμωλο το 1937

Kimolos 1937.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν μπορω να μην επαναλαβω την φωτογραφια του προπολεμικου *Μοσχανθη* στην Ψαθη της Κιμωλου οπως δημοσιευτηκε τον Φεβρουαριο 1946 στην _Φωνη της Κιμωλου_. Αξιζει για την ευχη που ειναι γραμμενη απο κατω της....
19460200 Psa0h Kimwlou Fwnh ths Kimwlou.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The end of _the first Moscanthi_ was not a happy one... She sank in Piraeus on April 6, 1941, the day the Germans declared war to Greece. She sank in the aftermath of the explosion of the _Clan Fraser_. For those who do not remember this terrible explosion in Piraeus, here is an excerpt of what Wikipedia says. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Clan_Fraser
> 
> 6 April, due to air attack:
> AGROPOLIS Greek 1393 tons
> CITY OF ROUBAIX British 7109 tons
> CLAN FRASER British 7529 tons
> CYPRIAN PRINCE British 1988 tons
> ELPIS (tug) Greek -
> EVOIKOS Greek 4792 tons
> ...


Το *Surf* χαθηκε την ιδια ημερα.

SURF.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η θαλαμηγός του Δούκα του Σάντερλαντ CATANIA που έγινε αργότερα το ακτοπλοϊκό ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πρωτο _Μοσχανθη_ απο μεγεθυνσεις φωτογραφιων που ανεβαστηκαν παρα πανω συν ενα ωραιο πινακα του γνωστου μας de Simone. Η τριτη ηταν οταν το πλοιο ειχε αλλαχει ονομα και ειχε γινει το *Μηλος*.
Δηλαδη, απο πανω προς τα κατω εχουμε:  
_Catania
__Μοσχανθη
__Μηλος_ 

together.jpg
Milos.jpg

Και εδω εχουμε ενα μικρο αρθρο απο τους New York Times της 2ας Μαρτιου 1914 που περιγραφει το _Catania_ σαν το γιωτ που εκανε το ποιο μακρυνο ταξιδι για την εποχη εκεινη...  Απο την νοτιο Γαλλια, στην Καραιβικη, Νοτιο Αμερικη μεχρι 130 μιλλια μεσα στον ποταμο Ορινοκο και μετα πισω στην Καραιβικη (Βρεττανικες Ινδιες).
19140302 Catania NYT.jpg

Και τελος, μια καταχωρηση απο την Καθημερινη της 17ης Μαρτιου 1935. Το Μηλος τωρα στην αγονη γραμμη Παροναξιας. Απο την  Ciudad Guayana της Βενεζουελας το 1914 στην Σχοινουσα 20 χρονια αργοτερα.
19350317 Milos Kath.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Το Σεπτέμβριο του 1914 επιτάχθηκε από το βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο,   μετετράπηκε για να χρησιμεύσει ως συνεργείο για βενζινάκατους (motor launches) και στάλθηκε στην Αίγυπτο.
Στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην Ιταλία για να υποστηρίξει το στολίσκο της Αδριατικής και έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ στο Οτράντο.

Το Φεβρουάριο του 1919 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρία Sun Shipping Co. (των Mitchell & Cotts) για εμπορική χρήση.

moschanthi as Catania at Otranto.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To ΜΗΛΟΣ μισοβυθισμένο στα ανοιχτά της Ιτέας μετά από μια προσάραξη που είχε το Μάη του 1940.

milos - vimaiteas.blogspot.gr.jpg
πηγή

----------


## johny1940

Στην Ακτή Τζελέπη, επιταγμένο από τους Ναζί κατά την Κατοχή

moshanthi.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στην Ακτή Τζελέπη, επιταγμένο από τους Ναζί κατά την Κατοχή
> 
> moshanthi.jpg


Επειδή τα μάτια μου ίσως να με γελούν , έχω μια απορία : το πλοίο από το Μαϊο του 1940 μέχρι την επιταξή του άλλαξε πλώρη ??? Ρωτώ γιατί άλλη πλώρη φαίνεται να έχει στη φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει ο Ellinis στο μήνυμά του # 25 στις 01-08-2014 και άλλη εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι το πλοίο άλλαξε πλώρη όταν μετασκευάστηκε σε ανθυποβρυχιακό από τους Γερμανούς. Να και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία τού ως UJ.2107 από το αρχείο του Peter Schenk.

2012-09-09 15-18-29_0652.jpg

----------

